# Did anyone get assessment as Civil Engineer Professional in EA?



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi, guys.
As I understand, a lot of ppl here are facing same problem as my husband - he applied for Civil Engineer Professional in EA but they are willing to give assessment as Engineering Technologist only.
Only interersting thing - in phone conversation assessor told that there was nothing about designing in career episodes thats why technologist but when we agreed for that, still he wants we to provide some information about designing.

Anybody got it as Civil Professional? I really need some tips what to change in career episodes.

He got bachelor degree from Bangalore University and 10 years experience in construction field.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

i got assessed as civil engineer, as far as i remember the only design thing i mentioned was about "Concrete mix design", nothing else

i have shown works delivered by me as civil engineer - basically all construction works i did


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

If I send you our CDR can you advise what we did wrong?


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

BTW did ou do it by yourself or someone helped you? We really need help to finalize this


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

you can send me the CDR..... i prepared CDRs by myself...


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

thanks a lot. can you give me your email id? m b in private message


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

*CDR writing tips*

Hi, everybody.
Today my husband finally got his assesment as Professional Civil Engineer, so I decided to update this thread.

First of all, thank you guys who supported and encouraged us. It was difficult and it really helped to know that lot of people have already done it successfully.

I am not civil, but I am close - surveyor), but I really wanted to help my husband with CDR, so he wrote a draft and after we were working on it together. I used all the books/documents which I could get from internet to clear questions which I dont know or dont understand

Since finally it was successfull, I want to share some tips which I hope will help someone else to wrigh CDR.

1. Stop thinking that its toooo difficult and too much to wright. You can do it. As soon as you understand clearly what do they exactly want. Honestly, in final episodes we even exceed 2500 words)

2. DONT take assisstance of third parties, internet is full of this advertisements, NOBODY can do it better than you YOURSELF, only you know the nature of your work.
MSA Booklet will be your only helper.
The only help which we accepted - advise from professional linguist (friend of my friend) how to write summary statement, I am sharing his advices also.

3. Start from Summary Statement. As soon as you go through it, you will understand what to wright in episodes.

4. Career episodes - make it readable, divide paragraphes properly, dont mix different activities in one paragraph. I also used bold font to highlight key points in each paragraph. Draw organisation chart that way, so it to be visible what is your place in companie (I used Smart art tools called 'hierarchy').
Key point which they want to see from Professional Engineer is ability to analyze, evaluate and make a decision. And designing. Designing was main point from our CO.+professional ethics.

5. Summary Statement:

- dont use past tense, try to avoid phrases like 'I have done', use gerund (for examle, instead of "I used to do...", simply tell "doing").

- Part 1. - keep in mind that first part is about your theoretical knowledge, you education, than you will understand questions. For example, first question, "comprehensive, theory-based undersatnding of the unerpinning sciences..." - its actually simple - tell which subjects you studied and add example from your episodes where did you used that knowledge. All remaining questions from this part are the same. I could not understand for a long time what is "body of knowledge", till I found in internet booklet called "civil engineering body of knowledge", its actually theory knowledge+technical skills+professional concerns. 

- Part 2. - its about your technical skills, which you gained while working, its all understandable.

- Part 3. - ethical concerns - EA have kind of booklet, available for downloading on their website, calls "code of ethics". Its actually 3 pages only but its really helpfull to understand what do they expect from professional engineer.

I also used "civil engineering handbook" to clear some questions which I didnt know and my husband couldnt explain to me.

One more thing - when we failed first time, and were offered "engineering technologist" my husband was very disappointed and discouraged and wanted to go through agent. We sent enquiry to few of them, all of them started to cry how is it difficult and "painful" and how long time it will take...One of them even told that he doesnt believe that we will get any assessment as engineer and told that he advices to go for Construction Manager through Vetassess. 
But we did it!
As I undertsand - CDR is not so much about your exerience but more about your writing skills and how you can express that.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ola.V said:


> Hi, everybody.
> Today my husband finally got his assesment as Professional Civil Engineer, so I decided to update this thread.
> 
> First of all, thank you guys who supported and encouraged us. It was difficult and it really helped to know that lot of people have already done it successfully.
> ...



congratulations to you and spouse... I am really glad to read this post


now submit EOI asap and get into the que, you can be lucky to receive visa invite in 1st round of December


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks a lot) 
But one more question - EA didnt recognize as relevant his work experiense from august 2006 till april 2011, they told we failed with "thord party" evidences. We attached "form 16" for 2 years, from march 2008 till march 2010.
Can we ignore that and still claim those years? He has letter of appointment where his salary is indicated. First two years he was not paying taxes coz too small salary.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

DIBP too may ask for these documents, if you have enough points then don't claim that period of employment (Aug 2006 - April 2011)

if you still wish to claim points then have sufficient documents like form 16 etc


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Ok. Thanks. 
We do need at least 1 more year. But its still interesting why those 2 years are not counted. Trying to find out that from CO. Hope for the best)


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

how many points you have in EOi if you don't count Aug 2006- April 2011 ??

i guess you can claim 10 points for 5 years relevant work experience -- May 2011 to Nov 2016


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Ola.V said:


> Hi, everybody.
> Today my husband finally got his assesment as Professional Civil Engineer, so I decided to update this thread.
> 
> First of all, thank you guys who supported and encouraged us. It was difficult and it really helped to know that lot of people have already done it successfully.
> ...


Congratulations... As I told you it's not that difficult just takes time and effort... All the best and civil engineers are getting invites straight away... 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Now its 4 years experiense instead of 8.5, so its 55 including my skills. Moreover, in december he will turn over 33 and lose 5 points, so our only chanse is 7th december invitation round. After that will have to write english test again


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ola.V said:


> Now its 4 years experiense instead of 8.5, so its 55 including my skills. Moreover, in december he will turn over 33 and lose 5 points, so our only chanse is 7th december invitation round. After that will have to write english test again


Ahhh. Thats disappointing because with 55 you aren't eligible for invitation.

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Yeah, thats why we need at least 1 year more


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Got reply from CO today - he told that he cant accept form 16A as third party document because its provided by the company. Only form 26AS is acceptable or PF+form 143(1).

And its really strange because for another indian company 16 was accepted...

Please correct if I am wrong - DIBP doesnt need that, for them any of this will be accepted:
- summary payslip
- form 16
- bank statement.

For example - we provide bank statement for period aug2006-apr2011+form 16 for march2008-april 2010 (or form 26AS for 2008-2011 if we get it). Should be enough?

Since we dont want to argue any more and just go for EOI.

I believe relevant skills assesment was just waisting of money...


----------



## eng_a_raouf (Nov 24, 2016)

Ola.V said:


> Hi, everybody.
> Today my husband finally got his assesment as Professional Civil Engineer, so I decided to update this thread.
> 
> First of all, thank you guys who supported and encouraged us. It was difficult and it really helped to know that lot of people have already done it successfully.
> ...


Congratulations Ola, and wish you and your husband all the best.
I would like to ask you something about the CDR since you have the enough experience in this regard now.
As you surely know, Anzsco is giving a specific description for a civil engineer tasks which are almost 85 % technical tasks and only 15% non-technical.
Shall the career episodes talk only about technical aspects, i.e. shall they all talk about alalysis and design, or they may be talking about cost estimation for example, quantity surveying or value engineering.

Sorry for elaboration and thanks in advance.


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi, 
I made conclusion that EA wants to see a Superman)) Universal Man who can do everything (which surprising me because in real life it doesnt happen).

I think it should be more technical aspects but other aspects also should present.
The point is to show them than you can solve "commplex engineering problems".

In our case we divided responsibilities by episodes:

Episode 1 - we focused on his responsibilities as site engineer, gave detailed description of every step.
Episode 2 - we focused on his managing skills since on that project he was supervising contractors.
Episode 3 - we focused on designing.
We didnt wright much about QS - only mentioned that he has done some "conceptual estimating" and "quantified required resources" in order to organize his work + mentioned that he prepared BOQ once and smth about cash-flow control. 
In every episode last paragraph we added couple of sentences about ethical concerns.

Hope I helped to clear your doubts)

May be other civil engineers will add their valuable advices also


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

well even i thought that EA's expectations are very high but after looking at a few bachelor degree academic projects of students in Australia I did realize that they are quite comprehensive and detailed..
The stuff I did in my Bachelor degree was nothing compared to what students here do...
So i think it is justified of them expecting good engineering competencies....


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ola.V said:


> Hi,
> I made conclusion that EA wants to see a Superman)) Universal Man who can do everything (which surprising me because in real life it doesnt happen).
> 
> I think it should be more technical aspects but other aspects also should present.
> ...


Superman... Lol

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Mnmedipa,
I agree but partly.
While studying you are doing big detailed projects, course work etc. because you have to understand whole process. You have to know everything and after you choose specialisation. Site civil engineer for example is not doing designing because its structural engineer's responsibility, as well as estimating - its QS department's job. But in CDR you have to show that you perform all that.


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Ola.V said:


> Mnmedipa,
> I agree but partly.
> While studying you are doing big detailed projects, course work etc. because you have to understand whole process. You have to know everything and after you choose specialisation. Site civil engineer for example is not doing designing because its structural engineer's responsibility, as well as estimating - its QS department's job. But in CDR you have to show that you perform all that.


I understand that in real work you can't be master of everything but it is the Bachelor degree which gets assessed so I think it is relevant... For people using work experience projects they can just say they had more duties that they actually had for comprehensiveness... 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Thats correct.
Even I made that conclusion - even if you didnt perform any required takl but capable of, tell that you did. 
I believe its not bad. Because main aim - is to show abilities, not only experience


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Ola.V said:


> Thats correct.
> Even I made that conclusion - even if you didnt perform any required takl but capable of, tell that you did.
> I believe its not bad. Because main aim - is to show abilities, not only experience


Yes true... Judging someone's project by 1000 word career episodes is not right so it's fine if we over tell duties 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

I even believe that Summary Statement is the most important document. Episodes are just support for this document. If they cant see key points in SS, they will not read episodes and search, I guess they dont have time for that.
Others documents are just formalities and should satisfie formal criterias, thats all


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

Ola.V said:


> Hi, everybody.
> Today my husband finally got his assesment as Professional Civil Engineer, so I decided to update this thread.
> 
> First of all, thank you guys who supported and encouraged us. It was difficult and it really helped to know that lot of people have already done it successfully.
> ...



*Hi Ola, 

Really nice and detailed post and Congratz to you and your husband for getting the PE. 

I am also a Civil Engineer having 5 years XP and currently working in Dubai, U.A.E....I am facing the similar issues....I submit the CDR and got the comment from CO that I am eligible for Engineer Technologists and if required PE revised the CDR's... Can you please provide any update what you added in designing part? and also in other Career episodes?

I worked as a Site Engineer and Project Engineer and as you can understand works mostly on sites. I did not do any detail designing so really needed all the help to cleared as a PE civil Engineer. 

Thanks &
Best Regards, 

Mubashir. 
*


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi Mubashir,

I did my assessment based on my 8 years experience as site professional engineer, EA thinks that Site Engineer is almost a technician, they gave me a technologist occupation but I asked for a civil engineering draftsperson because is easier to get invited and it was, I got invited after 4 days of application with Queensland sponsor (60 points total). Anyway, after you land in Australia you can make another assessment to get a professional. My tip is: don´t accept technologist, harder to get invitation and harder to get a job.


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi, *Mubashir*,
As per our conversation with CO they needed any simple designing like small slab or parking etc.
We added mix concrete design, undeground rainwater redesigning (which my husband actually did and it was simple based on existing design but he had to reduse depth of exavaction) and retaining wall design which is also simple and was close to watertank.
What else details you are interested in?
Share your comment from CO and we will try to help


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

Ola.V said:


> Hi, *Mubashir*,
> As per our conversation with CO they needed any simple designing like small slab or parking etc.
> We added mix concrete design, undeground rainwater redesigning (which my husband actually did and it was simple based on existing design but he had to reduse depth of exavaction) and retaining wall design which is also simple and was close to watertank.
> What else details you are interested in?
> Share your comment from CO and we will try to help


*Hi Ola, 
Thank you so much for quick and detail reply...Below is the comment my CO gave on my CDR's:*

*“The presented projects are showing a strong grasp of practical situations and technical applications, with the technical challenge of keeping abreast of developments in Civil Engineering. It is obvious that you have a top-surface understanding of scientific and civil engineering principles and a well-developed capacity for technical analysis. You presented the proficient application technical skills and contribution to the advancement of civil engineering technologies. However, you are lacking to present a professional engineering role, taking responsibility for bringing knowledge to bear from multiple sources to develop solutions to complex problems and issues, for ensuring that technical and non-technical considerations are properly integrated, and for managing risk. Also, the most critical element is lacking to present a detailed methodology relevant to simulations and analysis, understanding of project durations, development and design frequency and PE assignment sequence. At the same time, being developed as an engineering associate, you have a great exposure to technical coordination as well as a grounding in the area of civil technology and technical support. Based on this carrier episodes’ summary the best qualification outcome is the Civil Engineering Technologist (ANZCO 233914). Please confirm. Alternatively, you may provide rectified CDRs presenting your professional engineering exposure”.*


I haven't talked to my CO yet will call him tomorrow to ask about the details missing in my CDR but reading your comments made me realize that I also did not add any designing in my CDR. Maybe that's y he is giving me Engineer Technologist....I will call them tomorrow morning for clarification.

Can you please explain apart from designing have you added anything else in the Revised CDR?

Best Regards, 

Mubashir.


----------



## faysal_immi (Dec 23, 2016)

Mubashir uddin said:


> *Hi Ola,
> Thank you so much for quick and detail reply...Below is the comment my CO gave on my CDR's:*
> 
> *“The presented projects are showing a strong grasp of practical situations and technical applications, with the technical challenge of keeping abreast of developments in Civil Engineering. It is obvious that you have a top-surface understanding of scientific and civil engineering principles and a well-developed capacity for technical analysis. You presented the proficient application technical skills and contribution to the advancement of civil engineering technologies. However, you are lacking to present a professional engineering role, taking responsibility for bringing knowledge to bear from multiple sources to develop solutions to complex problems and issues, for ensuring that technical and non-technical considerations are properly integrated, and for managing risk. Also, the most critical element is lacking to present a detailed methodology relevant to simulations and analysis, understanding of project durations, development and design frequency and PE assignment sequence. At the same time, being developed as an engineering associate, you have a great exposure to technical coordination as well as a grounding in the area of civil technology and technical support. Based on this carrier episodes’ summary the best qualification outcome is the Civil Engineering Technologist (ANZCO 233914). Please confirm. Alternatively, you may provide rectified CDRs presenting your professional engineering exposure”.*
> ...


Hi Mubashir,
What happened to your EA assessment, did u manage to get the +ve assessment as PE?


----------



## SALIM REZA (Nov 9, 2016)

very helpful post people like us who got ET from EA. I went through agent and when I receipt ET. Now I realized that it is not possible to get invitation with 60 point. Can I reapply for professional civil engineer with rewrite cdr and other things.


----------



## praveencvl55 (May 20, 2017)

mnmedipa said:


> I understand that in real work you can't be master of everything but it is the Bachelor degree which gets assessed so I think it is relevant... For people using work experience projects they can just say they had more duties that they actually had for comprehensiveness...
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


hi...i have done with my CDR. can any one help me with the format of experience letter??


----------



## praveencvl55 (May 20, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> i got assessed as civil engineer, as far as i remember the only design thing i mentioned was about "Concrete mix design", nothing else
> 
> i have shown works delivered by me as civil engineer - basically all construction works i did


hi...i have done with my CDR.Can you please help me with experience letter format to include responsibilities??/


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

praveencvl55 said:


> hi...i have done with my CDR.Can you please help me with experience letter format to include responsibilities??/



Date: ……………..

To whom it may concern

This is to certify that Mr. XXXXXXXXXXX is/was an employee of company M/S ABC Limited and was employed from MM/yy to mm/yy.

Mr. xxxxxxxxxxx is/was employed on a Full time, Permanent basis as a xxxx Engineer. 

Roles & Responsibilities
•	blah blah blah.
•	blah blah blah
•	blah blah blah

some more blah blah blah

his last drawn salary was INR xxxx


----------



## praveencvl55 (May 20, 2017)

Dear All,
I got the following reply from EA

_The three career episodes you have presented do not support an assessment outcome as a Professional Civil Engineer as are weak, with very little detail of design activities, not written at a professional engineer level and provide insufficient detail of the civil engineering work personally undertaken by you.

You needed to demonstrate the application of civil engineering knowledge and skills in your chosen career episodes, but you have not demonstrated the competency elements of:
- PE2.1 Application of established engineering methods to complex engineering problem solving.
- PE2.2 Fluent application of engineering techniques, tools and resources.
- PE2.3 Application of systematic engineering synthesis and design processes.

In these regards, the only potential assessment outcome would be Engineering Technologist (ANZSCO No 233914).
_ what should i do??
Additionally, can anyone advice me for the following 

1. i have sent my provisional certificate color scan for skill assessment since i have only black and white scan of my degree and my degree certificate is damaged and requested duplicate from my university and this would take at least 3 months. now EA is asking for my degree color scan, will they accept black and white scan??
2. for my current employment i provided employment reference letter but EA is asking the following
_1- a letter of reference from HR or higher manager with your employment status_ what does it mean??
3. for my previous employment EA is askin for _official employment contract signed by the government.
_ which i do not have .

please help me on this regard and thanks in advance.


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

About cdr - you should either accept engineering technologyst or rewrite your cdr.
Degree- send them black&white and ask for more time to provide colour scan, explaining the situation as normally black&white is not acceptable.
Reference letter - I guess some information is missing in your existing letter. Crosscheck and get another one if so.
From your previous work try to get any document issued by government like tax income certificate. What did you provide initially?If it was overseas work may be you still have work permit?


----------



## praveencvl55 (May 20, 2017)

Ola.V said:


> About cdr - you should either accept engineering technologyst or rewrite your cdr.
> Degree- send them black&white and ask for more time to provide colour scan, explaining the situation as normally black&white is not acceptable.
> Reference letter - I guess some information is missing in your existing letter. Crosscheck and get another one if so.
> From your previous work try to get any document issued by government like tax income certificate. What did you provide initially?If it was overseas work may be you still have work permit?


Thanks for your reply. regarding CDR, can you please send me your CDR so that i can take it as a reference only.
regarding previous employment, i t was overseas work and i provided the work permit, but EA askin for official employment contract signed by the government.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

praveencvl55 said:


> Dear All,
> I got the following reply from EA
> 
> _The three career episodes you have presented do not support an assessment outcome as a Professional Civil Engineer as are weak, with very little detail of design activities, not written at a professional engineer level and provide insufficient detail of the civil engineering work personally undertaken by you.
> ...



Hello, have they given you an opportunity to modify CDR? If so rewrite CDR. I m just mentioning what i wrote in the summary for those particular subsections. then you can get an idea about it.. I m a structural Eng.

PE2.1 Application of established engineering methods to complex engineering problem solving ------ 
•	Checking deflection of the cantilevers for depth determining and to see whether the deflections are within the allowable limits. Therefore a separate deflection analysis was done and these deflections were verified by a model analysis. 
•	Structural nonlinear P – Delta Analysis was used in order to consider for lateral loads.
•	Application of modern theories in foundation designs (Boosinesq equation used)
•	Increasing the swimming pool depth to match with international levels as per request from employer, using plate girders.

PE2.2 Fluent application of engineering techniques, tools and resources --- 
•	I prepared Bar Bending Schedules for the reinforcement drawings of the structures. 
•	Referred to the British Standards in designs.
•	Tested the concrete cubes, slump at site.
•	Structural analysis with computer aided design packages and applying the correct loads under correct loading patterns to the 3D model of the structures in designs.


good luck


----------



## praveencvl55 (May 20, 2017)

hi, thanks for your reply. 
EA did not give me the opportunity to modify CDR. i can modify only the summary statement.


----------



## praveencvl55 (May 20, 2017)

Sammani said:


> Hello, have they given you an opportunity to modify CDR? If so rewrite CDR. I m just mentioning what i wrote in the summary for those particular subsections. then you can get an idea about it.. I m a structural Eng.
> 
> PE2.1 Application of established engineering methods to complex engineering problem solving ------
> •	Checking deflection of the cantilevers for depth determining and to see whether the deflections are within the allowable limits. Therefore a separate deflection analysis was done and these deflections were verified by a model analysis.
> ...



hi, thanks for your reply. 
EA did not give me the opportunity to modify CDR. i can modify only the summary statement.


----------



## praveencvl55 (May 20, 2017)

Ola.V said:


> About cdr - you should either accept engineering technologyst or rewrite your cdr.
> Degree- send them black&white and ask for more time to provide colour scan, explaining the situation as normally black&white is not acceptable.
> Reference letter - I guess some information is missing in your existing letter. Crosscheck and get another one if so.
> From your previous work try to get any document issued by government like tax income certificate. What did you provide initially?If it was overseas work may be you still have work permit?


hi, can i request for _civil Engineering Draftspersons and Technicians_, will EA accept?because it will be easy to get invite .


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

praveencvl55 said:


> hi, can i request for _civil Engineering Draftspersons and Technicians_, will EA accept?because it will be easy to get invite .


I don't know. If your assessor has given you any details as phone number or email id better ask him directly.


----------



## sanjaynainmmec (Aug 15, 2017)

praveencvl55 said:


> hi, thanks for your reply.
> EA did not give me the opportunity to modify CDR. i can modify only the summary statement.


Hi,

I got the same reply from EA. does it mean that i have to rewrite the CDR or to make the changes in PE 2.1, PE 2.2, PE 2.3 of the summary statement. If possible please share your email id for further communication regarding the same.

Thanks


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi Olav, I'm preparing my CDR and your comments help me great. Thanks a lot!


----------



## sanjaynainmmec (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi,

I got the same reply from EA. does it mean that i have to rewrite the CDR or to make the changes in PE 2.1, PE 2.2, PE 2.3 of the summary statement. If possible please share your email id for further communication regarding the same.

Thanks


----------



## praveencvl55 (May 20, 2017)

Guilhermebv said:


> Hi Mubashir,
> 
> I did my assessment based on my 8 years experience as site professional engineer, EA thinks that Site Engineer is almost a technician, they gave me a technologist occupation but I asked for a civil engineering draftsperson because is easier to get invited and it was, I got invited after 4 days of application with Queensland sponsor (60 points total). Anyway, after you land in Australia you can make another assessment to get a professional. My tip is: don´t accept technologist, harder to get invitation and harder to get a job.


Dear friend,

I did assessment as civil engineering professional, but they gave me technologist. as you know its almost impossible to get invite (with 60 points ) for engineering technologist, i have decided to request civil engineering draft person/technician. will EA accept ? if so, how to request EA?
Thanks in advance


----------



## praveencvl55 (May 20, 2017)

sanjaynainmmec said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the same reply from EA. does it mean that i have to rewrite the CDR or to make the changes in PE 2.1, PE 2.2, PE 2.3 of the summary statement. If possible please share your email id for further communication regarding the same.
> 
> Thanks


hi friend,

sorry for late response, today i got the assessment as engineering technologist. they did not give chance to modify my CDR.


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan (May 6, 2017)

praveencvl55 said:


> hi friend,
> 
> sorry for late response, today i got the assessment as engineering technologist. they did not give chance to modify my CDR.


What was their reason for providing you with Engg Technologist?


----------



## praveencvl55 (May 20, 2017)

jayaprakashnarayan said:


> What was their reason for providing you with Engg Technologist?



Below the reason given by EA

_The three career episodes you have presented do not support an assessment outcome as a Professional Civil Engineer as are weak, with very little detail of design activities, not written at a professional engineer level and provide insufficient detail of the civil engineering work personally undertaken by you.

You needed to demonstrate the application of civil engineering knowledge and skills in your chosen career episodes, but you have not demonstrated the competency elements of:
- PE2.1 Application of established engineering methods to complex engineering problem solving.
- PE2.2 Fluent application of engineering techniques, tools and resources.
- PE2.3 Application of systematic engineering synthesis and design processes.

In these regards, the only potential assessment outcome would be Engineering Technologist (ANZSCO No 233914).
_


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Just wanted to share my thoughts, didnt find where to post, so posting here.
Now only, after I have been working in Australia for more then one year, I can see that EA didnt give my husband hard time purposly during assessment process, its really difference in definition of Civil Engineer between us and them.

What can I see is that here civil engineers are mostly designers. And that kind of work which my husband was employed to do as a civil engineer overseas, here is done by site managers. 
I believe thats why its compulsory to show designing skills if you are applying for assessment as a Civil Engineer Professional.


----------

